# Favorite Scriabin Sonata



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Scriabin seems to have a lot of character and variety to each of his individual sonatas, similar to how specific themes are explored in Beethoven's Symphonies or Bach's Partitias. Generally, No. 5 beyond tends to be called his best output of the form, but I tend to think that no. 3 also has a lot of originality and character to it. That being said, the very famous no. 5 or the White Mass Sonata tend to be personally the most enjoyable for me.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm an awesome black sheep that goes against the grain of society, so obviously my favorite is #6.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

That one that starts out like *CLANG* BANG tiddlydeeedee_dee_


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

[SUP]Sonata [/SUP]No. [SUB]8[/SUB]


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know how I feel yet, but this is the perfect excuse (as if I needed one) to go through my Scriabin collection again.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a sudden urge to play Scrabble.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I like all of them a little bit except for the 3rd, which I like more than a little bit.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

2, 5 and what was supposed to be a part of 11.


----------

